# 1941 Girls LaSelle



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2014)

OC CL For sale
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4720325987.html


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2014)

*His and hers?*

I have a 41 Challenger complete original that make a great pair if anyone is interested in a Set.


Grips are Goodrich and seat is changed to original condition rider Messinger sliding rail.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Great bike*

re-newed my ad for this really cool original Girls bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2014)

*bump*



tripple3 said:


> re-newed my ad for this really cool original Girls bike.




This has some '40 features and '41. unique original bike.


----------

